# Mogadore poachers!!!



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Was on palm road today and saw 3 possibly 4 poached deer, people like that don't deserve to hunt. This was the second time THIS YEAR iv'e seen deer poached at Mogadore.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn shame 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

How do you know they were poached?


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

not fried. 

BWAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA - Jeez, I crack myself up. 

But seriously, how do you know? Were wounds evident? Carcasses left with no racks? 

UFM82


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

They were taken out of season and the rack was cut off of the buck. NO doubt they were poached


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

on the second picture you can see where the rack was cut off


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I know this isn't a funny issue but UFM82 totally blind-sided me with "not fried". I'm still grinning!

Back to you BG Slayer, where are the pictures you're talking about? They're not on any of your posts that I can see.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats weird it should be under my post can anyone else see them?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I see nothing and isn't it a bit late for bucks to be carting around headgear?


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats weird you cant see the pictures but it might be but they were poached a few weeks ago and the bucks antlers were CUT off they didnt fall off


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Can't on my phone but can on my pc


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

ezbite said:


> I see nothing and isn't it a bit late for bucks to be carting around headgear?


Surprisingly I did see a buck two days ago sporting both antlers.

I can see the pics now


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

BG Slayer said:


> They were taken out of season, tenders removed and the rack was cut off of the buck. NO doubt they were poached


How in the world can you determin that the tenders were removed from those decayed deer? Terrible if these deer were indeed poached, but I just cant see how anyone could make that call in that condition. Those have been dead for a long time.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

If they weren't Poached,Looks some body might have just killed them and left.I have seen that before and if some one did that, it's very hard to find out the Who,and Why! Lost a nice Hunting spot to this type in the past.There are guy's that get theirs rocks off on this stuff.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

they could have been shot anywhere, cause i,ve seen the area at palm yrs ago and saw deer carcasses in the brush ,i think it a dumping area cause of no houses around.


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Just because the rack is cut off, it doesn't mean anything IMO. I remove or see a dozen or so headless or rack-less bucks killed by cars every year. People see a rack and take it no matter HOW it's killed. Deer can run a good distance after being hit also.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

James F said:


> If they weren't Poached,Looks some body might have just killed them and left.I have seen that before and if some one did that, it's very hard to find out the Who,and Why! Lost a nice Hunting spot to this type in the past.There are guy's that get theirs rocks off on this stuff.


I was by palm road a week before this and they werent there and this was a few weeks after deer season closed, and if someone killed 3 deer and just left they don't deserve to hunt


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

I can go take pics tonight of deer that still have antlers in the 150 s

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

BG Slayer said:


> I was by palm road a week before this and they werent there and this was a few weeks after deer season closed, and if someone killed 3 deer and just left they don't deserve to hunt


Those deer sure look like they have been there longer than a week to me. In some parks the rangers/maintenance people have spots where they drop the road kill deer at. I've seen a few spots in some SW ohio parks that are like this. And they never have antlers 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Bassnpro1 sounds like u saw some poachers yourself , because in they should donate the deer to a food bank


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bassnpro1 said:


> *Those deer sure look like they have been there longer than a week to me.* In some parks the rangers/maintenance people have spots where they drop the road kill deer at. * I've seen a few spots in some SW ohio parks that are like this.* And they never have antlers
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've seen the same. It doesn't look like poaching to me, just a grave yard.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a dumping spot for deer, probably hit by cars and taken legaly.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

This has been going on for years out there. I've seen this on Congress Lake Rd(next road west of Palm)by the little parking lot in past years. When the trash cans used to be there, they at least tried to keep them full of animal bodies. Now they're just dumped anywhere. Also ratty old furniture, as well as bags of garbage. Portage Cty-common practices!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Poaching is a crime.....but so is hunger. I cant accept poaching for any reason other than pure survival(like if your plane goes down in the middle of the hukon). A phone call to odnr will answer the question or start an investigation as to whether or not its a dump site for poached animals. People will do a lot when they are hungry. Its a shame. 
jmtcw
donm


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BG Slayer said:


> Bassnpro1 sounds like u saw some poachers yourself , because in they should donate the deer to a food bank


What? Would I be correct to guess that you arent a hunter, or at least not a very experienced one? You sound like an anti to be honest. You cant just pick up a deer thats laying dead on the road, for who knows how long, and give it to people to eat. New flash, meat goes bad if not taken care of. You owe Bassnpro1 an apology for that ridiculous comment. 

I agree with those that say theres nothing there to even suggest those deer were poached. I see a few deer that have been dead for a very long time. You sure as heck cant tell that the backstraps were removed, so that tells me the OP has made the story up in his mind.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I think what BG meant by the comment is that if hunters are going to waste meat they should donate it to a butcher so it can be processed and donated instead of dropped on the side of the road to rot. I do not think BG was insinuating that those carcasses should be donated as it is obvious from the pictures that they are only fit for scavengers now. 

At least that is what I got out of the comment just my opinion though.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

so apparently. animals arent worth a proper burial? i see.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> so apparently. animals arent worth a proper burial? i see.


??? youre more than welcome to go give a "proper burial" to a deer carcass... ?????????


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yep johnny- do your good deed and go on over to palm road and start digging.. the ways it is now the crows and racoons and all the other varmits got something to chew on...


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

they must of just dumped the deer there after not much left of them .


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Enjoyed reading and chuckling at some of the comments here regarding donation of the meat and the burial. 

The remnants of the cardboard box in the first picture makes me think it contained parts of a deer after processing and simply dumped in a remote place along with other deer remains. Happens in a lot of places.

OP should take a ride East on Rt.2 and stop at the rest area just before the Vermilion River bridge and look down over the hill at all the deer remains down there. Disposal area for road kill.(?) Maybe he could check out a few to see if they were poached.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

snag said:


> yep johnny- do your good deed and go on over to palm road and start digging.. the ways it is now the crows and racoons and all the other varmits got something to chew on...


i meant WHEN the animal is killed. 
i think everything that dies should be given a proper burial. i mean, if you RK'ed a deer, the least you could do it dig a grave and put some dirt over it. now if people started hitting other people and leaving their carcasses on the side of the road or putting them in some secluded area, all sorts of bad would would happen. but if its a deer or other RK'ed "critter" its alright to just leave them out? sorry, but that seems like saying "im so MUCH of a superior species, i dont need to bury your corpse!"
hope you understand, if not, then oh well, i wont be able to anyways.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Bigjoe said:


> Just because the rack is cut off, it doesn't mean anything IMO. I remove or see a dozen or so headless or rack-less bucks killed by cars every year. People see a rack and take it no matter HOW it's killed. Deer can run a good distance after being hit also.


Isn't it illegal to have deer parts without a permit # attached?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i meant WHEN the animal is killed.
> i think everything that dies should be given a proper burial. i mean, if you RK'ed a deer, the least you could do it dig a grave and put some dirt over it. now if people started hitting other people and leaving their carcasses on the side of the road or putting them in some secluded area, all sorts of bad would would happen. but if its a deer or other RK'ed "critter" its alright to just leave them out? sorry, but that seems like saying "im so MUCH of a superior species, i dont need to bury your corpse!"
> hope you understand, if not, then oh well, i wont be able to anyways.


It worries me that you may actually be serious? Other than the occasional dog or a mange coyote, I don&#8217;t bury anything. I&#8217;m sure as heck not digging a hole for a road killed deer.  I&#8217;m wondering if we should be offended, it&#8217;s almost like you&#8217;re comparing those of us that don&#8217;t bury deer to murderers?




Papascott said:


> Isn't it illegal to have deer parts without a permit # attached?


It is illegal to cut the racks off without getting a tag, but people do it all the time.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i meant WHEN the animal is killed.
> i think everything that dies should be given a proper burial. i mean, if you RK'ed a deer, the least you could do it dig a grave and put some dirt over it. now if people started hitting other people and leaving their carcasses on the side of the road or putting them in some secluded area, all sorts of bad would would happen. but if its a deer or other RK'ed "critter" its alright to just leave them out? sorry, but that seems like saying "im so MUCH of a superior species, i dont need to bury your corpse!"
> hope you understand, if not, then oh well, i wont be able to anyways.


Then take the bus on over there and bury it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i meant WHEN the animal is killed.
> i think everything that dies should be given a proper burial. i mean, if you RK'ed a deer, the least you could do it dig a grave and put some dirt over it. now if people started hitting other people and leaving their carcasses on the side of the road or putting them in some secluded area, all sorts of bad would would happen. but if its a deer or other RK'ed "critter" its alright to just leave them out? sorry, but that seems like saying "im so MUCH of a superior species, i dont need to bury your corpse!"
> hope you understand, if not, then oh well, i wont be able to anyways.


I am a superior species. I do not need to bury the corpses of animals that are below me. I am smart they are dumb. I win they lose. All hail human.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> It worries me that you may actually be serious? Other than the occasional dog or a mange coyote, I don&#8217;t bury anything. I&#8217;m sure as heck not digging a hole for a road killed deer.  I&#8217;m wondering if we should be offended, it&#8217;s almost like you&#8217;re comparing those of us that don&#8217;t bury deer to murderers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhh.... no. if i was id probably say that.
i dont know if im serious or not. im missing a hour of sleep so that may be it. give me a week and i MIGHT actually end up regretting giving my opinion on these things. Maybe.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> uhhh.... no. if i was id probably say that.


Okay, but I need this part explained to me then.



jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> now if people started hitting other people and leaving their carcasses on the side of the road or putting them in some secluded area, all sorts of bad would would happen.


Seems like a comparison to me. People and animals are not equal.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

M.Magis said:


> Okay, but I need this part explained to me then.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a comparison to me. People and animals are not equal.


to me, all life is equal. that's probably where the problem is coming from. i don't normally express my opinions or views on forums, for if i did, there would be so much flame coming out my screen.

and the top of your comment, well, if it means what i think it does, then if i would have said people who hit animals and leave them on the side of the road "murderers" then i would have said that.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Fair enough. I don&#8217;t agree, but we&#8217;re all free to think what we want.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> to me, all life is equal. that's probably where the problem is coming from. i don't normally express my opinions or views on forums, for if i did, there would be so much flame coming out my screen.
> 
> and the top of your comment, well, if it means what i think it does, then if i would have said people who hit animals and leave them on the side of the road "murderers" then i would have said that.


.. i think all us "superior" deer hunters have a new dump site for deer remains.... in Johnnyfishteen's FRONTYARD...we can finally sleep peacefully knowing they will be buried .... properly


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> .. i think all us "superior" deer hunters have a new dump site for deer remains.... in Johnnyfishteen's FRONTYARD...we can finally sleep peacefully knowing they will be buried .... properly


heh! that was funny!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i meant WHEN the animal is killed.
> i think everything that dies should be given a proper burial. i mean, if you RK'ed a deer, the least you could do it dig a grave and put some dirt over it. now if people started hitting other people and leaving their carcasses on the side of the road or putting them in some secluded area, all sorts of bad would would happen. but if its a deer or other RK'ed "critter" its alright to just leave them out? sorry, but that seems like saying "im so MUCH of a superior species, i dont need to bury your corpse!"
> hope you understand, if not, then oh well, i wont be able to anyways.


Wow, what a doozy. This is impossible on so many levels.

You better pass a law where everyone has to carry a shovel in their car, be knowledgeable on tracking a deer, go door to door asking people where their property lines are, where the deer can be buried, and have "burial forgiveness" that equates to paid time off of work, holding up important life events like weddings and the like.

"Hey - I'm gonna be a little late to your out of state wedding. Why? Well, I hit a deer driving down a 6 lane highway, and because I don't want to get johnnyfisherteen2 all bent out of shape, I drove to Lowes to buy a trailer hitch and a trailer, installed it on my car, drove back to where the deer was, loaded it on the trailer, took it to a spot 45 minutes away where the traffic wasn't insane, asked all the property owners around there where I could bury the deer, was told to get lost, so I drove an hour out of the way into the wilderness where I found a place to bury it. I realized I didn't have a shovel so I dug until my fingernails tore off, drug the deer 200 yards into the forest, and buried it. My suit was trashed so I went to the Men's Warehouse to get a new one, so as it turns out, I'll be there for the last 4 minutes of the reception."


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

What's *REALLY* frightening is these people vote...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i see your point. im backing off. back to the topic now guys. 
to the OP, you need some more proof before saying poachers. that could be a dump site, so you should call and see if it is. to me, it sure seems like processors or RK dump site. but i could be wrong. 
that gets me thinking, were does all the deer waste from processors go?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> that gets me thinking, were does all the deer waste from processors go?


Most goes to rendering plants. There are some that have it incinerated. It would probably just depend on the cost, whichever is cheaper for the individual I suppose.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm going for a dump pile. The farm across the street from me has an oilwell drive that he lets the road workers drive back and dump road kill. Some of them have the antlers cut off and some dont. I live on a 14 and a good bit of deer get hit around here. I see them driving back there regularly.


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

The state of Ohio has solved this problem. They have crews that cover the bodies of road kill with mulch, The scavengers can still find them ,and those that would be offended will probably think it's a leaf pile. every-bodies happy. GO STATE


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

for what it's worth, i work with a former taxidermist. he told me it costs 20 bucks (dollars lol) for the state to take rk deer to landfill. with the state going broke, why wouldn't they just dump 'em over the hill? so i was told. don't know if it's the gospel truth, but he seems pretty knowledgable about such things.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Papascott said:


> Isn't it illegal to have deer parts without a permit # attached?


i think it is because a deer got hit by my road and my neighbor cut off the antlers and the sheriff was askin what happened to them and he lied his ass off lol(we had them pick up the deer because we found it a few days after it was hit)


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i see your point. im backing off. back to the topic now guys.
> to the OP, you need some more proof before saying poachers. that could be a dump site, so you should call and see if it is. to me, it sure seems like processors or RK dump site. but i could be wrong.
> that gets me thinking, were does all the deer waste from processors go?


If its a dump site you think the state could find a better spot than in front of a lake 3ft away from people park


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

BG Slayer said:


> If its a dump site you think the state could find a better spot than in front of a lake 3ft away from people park


there may be someone who thinks thats ok.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

M.Magis said:


> What? Would I be correct to guess that you arent a hunter, or at least not a very experienced one? You sound like an anti to be honest. You cant just pick up a deer thats laying dead on the road, for who knows how long, and give it to people to eat. New flash, meat goes bad if not taken care of. You owe Bassnpro1 an apology for that ridiculous comment.
> 
> I agree with those that say theres nothing there to even suggest those deer were poached. I see a few deer that have been dead for a very long time. You sure as heck cant tell that the backstraps were removed, so that tells me the OP has made the story up in his mind.


No im not an anti hunter and i hunt and you misinterpreted it i was saying if it was a controlled hunt and they found the deer they shot they should donate it to a food bank, of course nobody would donate a friggin decayed deer...THINK


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

Well after reading all this, I guess I better start burying fish heads and guts moving forward.. Should I put them in little caskets???


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i see your point. im backing off. back to the topic now guys.
> to the OP, you need some more proof before saying poachers. that could be a dump site, so you should call and see if it is. to me, it sure seems like processors or RK dump site. but i could be wrong.
> that gets me thinking, were does all the deer waste from processors go?


I was in your shoes one day bud. Hang in there, same people can get snappy just do some sorting and stand for what you believe in if you feel necessary. 

In other regards, this thread is not about poaching lmao!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

"to me, all life is equal" ? So if you swat a fly or kill a spider you think its murder? God had people kill animals and he ate them. I dont post much but had to thrown in my 2 on this one. That is downright silly thinking, ...with all due respect.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Could of possibly been yotes got them. Did you inspect the bones for possible gun shot breakage? OOoooh stinky. Then some one came along and seen the head gear, put a clothes pin on their nose and sawed off the rack??? Maybe.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Header said:


> Could of possibly been yotes got them. Did you inspect the bones for possible gun shot breakage? OOoooh stinky. Then some one came along and seen the head gear, put a clothes pin on their nose and sawed off the rack??? Maybe.


i dont think coyotes could kill 3 deer in the same spot, cant believe no one really thinks a poacher did it


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I have no clue if those deer were poached but holy crap... You honestly think those deer were killed within the last few weeks? It's winter, they could have been dead since November... 

Family kills deer during deer season... Family throws deer in freezer to be home processed at a later date... Family processes deer.... Family dumps remains


I've seen em last longer then that in the middle of summer... There's no way those are week old carcasses... 


Maybe you should get Gil Grissom to figure out a T.O.D.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

lordofthepunks said:


> I have no clue if those deer were poached but holy crap... You honestly think those deer were killed within the last few weeks? It's winter, they could have been dead since November...
> 
> Family kills deer during deer season... Family throws deer in freezer to be home processed at a later date... Family processes deer.... Family dumps remains
> 
> ...


well they have been there for a week or so then because i was there a week ago and there was no deer, came back last weekend and they were there so someone must of hung onto them for a while


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

crestliner TS said:


> "to me, all life is equal" ? So if you swat a fly or kill a spider you think its murder? God had people kill animals and he ate them. I dont post much but had to thrown in my 2 on this one. That is downright silly thinking, ...with all due respect.


i think i posted basically saying that im done with this debate. everything is said and done and both sides have shared their opinions.....is that too hard to understand? ok, it means to stop posting about it and forget it.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Good Night jonny.... This is all a bad dream! Sometimes a mouth can get ahead of what the brain is thinking. I'm not picking on you for it (because I've done it myself). Just stop and read what you write before you post it. 

Guys, can we get off jonny:Banane12: and back to the original post on "Mogadore Poachers"?..........because "they're not fried"... I still get a kick out of that line


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BG Slayer said:


> well they have been there for a week or so then because i was there a week ago and there was no deer, came back last weekend and they were there so someone must of hung onto them for a while


Those deer have been there longer than a week. Much longer.


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

My 2 cents, This looks like a local illegal dump site. Card board box, cans,and other debris. One bone looks to short and thick to be a deer, probably a pig femur. The full skeleton of the deer looks to had to have decayed on the site from the hair laying around it, if it was poached the poachers stripped the meat off the bones and left the bones and hide still attached, or just killed it and pitched it. I have never had the skeleton of any deer i butchered look this intact. My best guess is that someone woke up one morning with with a roadkill to close to their house and hauled to a place where they could get rid of it no Questions asked. This my opinion from the pictures and watching CSI. These post are great entertainment to fill in the months between the end of deer season, and the start of walleye season (go away ice).


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like the work of Sasquatch to me! i would be very careful when around that area. I bet he made jerky out of those deer. Its a well known fact they love jerky!


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

m.magis said:


> those deer have been there longer than a week. Much longer.


im saying they were dumped a week ago idk how long theyve been dead


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

eyegrabber said:


> My 2 cents, This looks like a local illegal dump site. Card board box, cans,and other debris. One bone looks to short and thick to be a deer, probably a pig femur. The full skeleton of the deer looks to had to have decayed on the site from the hair laying around it, if it was poached the poachers stripped the meat off the bones and left the bones and hide still attached, or just killed it and pitched it. I have never had the skeleton of any deer i butchered look this intact. My best guess is that someone woke up one morning with with a roadkill to close to their house and hauled to a place where they could get rid of it no Questions asked. This my opinion from the pictures and watching CSI. These post are great entertainment to fill in the months between the end of deer season, and the start of walleye season (go away ice).


This might be an illegal dump site but the big bone could have came from a big buck (everything gets bigger in mogadore) and sadly there is alot of trash all around the lake so i HOPE its not a dump site for peoples trash


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I PM'd the local Sasquatch this afternoon and he said all the bones are from slob hunters dumping the remains as well as a few complete but very ripe road hills that even the coyotes wouldn't consume. The buzzards got to the mess before he could give the remains a proper burial so he decided to leave everything and see if they caused any excitement. He did read this post which I referenced in my first PM to him and he thought it was quite entertaining and and was amused at some of the different feelings regarding dead animals.
Saso (his nickname) said he will try to frequent the area more often but his involvement in the Jack Link's Jerky commercials take up a lot of his time. If he does find someone snooping around, he plans to give them something really worthwhile to write about.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Shortdrift said:


> I PM'd the local Sasquatch this afternoon and he said all the bones are from slob hunters dumping the remains as well as a few complete but very ripe road hills that even the coyotes wouldn't consume. The buzzards got to the mess before he could give the remains a proper burial so he decided to leave everything and see if they caused any excitement. He did read this post which I referenced in my first PM to him and he thought it was quite entertaining and and was amused at some of the different feelings regarding dead animals.
> Saso (his nickname) said he will try to frequent the area more often but his involvement in the Jack Link's Jerky commercials take up a lot of his time. If he does find someone snooping around, he plans to give them something really worthwhile to write about.


hahahahahhaahahha


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BG Slayer said:


> im saying they were dumped a week ago idk how long theyve been dead


No, they've been there much longer than a week. Heck, they're under ice. Plus the way the hair is scattered, those weren't just dumped there. They're rotten and have been there for some time.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> No, they've been there much longer than a week. Heck, they're under ice. Plus the way the hair is scattered, those weren't just dumped there. They're rotten and have been there for some time.


Agree, pictures dont lie!! Possibly he just overlooked them last time, but a bad idea to yell poaching. Does nothing but draw attention. Look how many views here allready all do to the subject.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

lotaluck said:


> Agree, pictures dont lie!! Possibly he just overlooked them last time, but a bad idea to yell poaching. Does nothing but draw attention. Look how many views here allready all do to the subject.


..this is true..but i think a lot of the posts on this thread were made just to mess with johnnyboy and his "proper burial" of deer remains...and just a reminder..the offer still stands, you can dump all your deer remains in his front yard and he will gladly bury them and say a quick prayer for them.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Fishlandr75 said:


> ..this is true..but i think a lot of the posts on this thread were made just to mess with johnnyboy and his "proper burial" of deer remains...and just a reminder..the offer still stands, you can dump all your deer remains in his front yard and he will gladly bury them and say a quick prayer for them.


Lol, maybe we can take a collection up here and get him a couple of new shovels.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

*sigh* does anyone know what "drop" means?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> *sigh* does anyone know what "drop" means?


 
noun

1.a small quantity of liquid that falls or is produced in a more or less spherical mass; a liquid globule.

2.the quantity of liquid contained in such a globule.

3.a very small quantity of liquid: I'll have a little more tea, just a drop.

4.a minute quantity of anything: not even a drop of mercy.

5.Usually, drops.


verb (used without object)

32.to fall in globules or small portions, as water or other liquid: Rain drops from the clouds.

33.to fall vertically; have an abrupt descent.

34.to sink or fall to the ground, floor, or bottom as if inanimate.

35.to fall lower in condition, degree, value, etc.; diminish or lessen; sink: The prices dropped sharply.

36.to come to an end; cease; lapse: 

Nuff said?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey guys just a heads up. Not sure if you are aware but johnyfisherteen is very young. I watched a video of his recently and was shocked at his age. With that being said i think we should cut him some slack, he is spending his free time in theoutdoors and has shown a great interest in fishing. This world would be a much better place if more young kids were like him. He has a lot to learn and this place could be his only resource for mentoring in such activities. Really suprised how well he takes to the critisism and handles it. My hats off to you young fellow. As a matter of fact i have some old falcon rods and many lures I would be happy to donate to you. Shoot me a pm and I will be sure to get them to you.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

lotaluck said:


> Hey guys just a heads up. Not sure if you are aware but johnyfisherteen is very young. I watched a video of his recently and was shocked at his age. With that being said i think we should cut him some slack, he is spending his free time in theoutdoors and has shown a great interest in fishing. This world would be a much better place if more young kids were like him. He has a lot to learn and this place could be his only resource for mentoring in such activities. Really suprised how well he takes to the critisism and handles it. My hats off to you young fellow. As a matter of fact i have some old falcon rods and many lures I would be happy to donate to you. Shoot me a pm and I will be sure to get them to you.


Thumbs up..


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i have to agree with lotaluck. i've met him a few times. he's a real good kid, and knows more about fishing than some of us grumpy old men.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

M.Magis said:


> Those deer have been there longer than a week. Much longer.


u never know


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> noun
> 
> 1.a small quantity of liquid that falls or is produced in a more or less spherical mass; a liquid globule.
> 
> ...


Jim Corey is rolling over laughing at that Short Stuff....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

johnny, were just messin with ya outta love!! I LOVE YOU MAN!!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Back on original subject

Bgslayer,
I get that you probably felt these deer were poached and they may have been. But 1 question, on your 2nd post here you said the tenders were removed, since then you have went back and edited your post to delete that statement. Can you explain how you came to the conclusion that the tenders were removed?


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

lotaluck said:


> Back on original subject
> 
> Bgslayer,
> I get that you probably felt these deer were poached and they may have been. But 1 question, on your 2nd post here you said the tenders were removed, since then you have went back and edited your post to delete that statement. Can you explain how you came to the conclusion that the tenders were removed?


mistype thats all it was


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

how the heck do you do something like that.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Dang jonny, Do you see the smile  after his reply? He's kidding dude! I think he knows there are different scenerios that could happen now.

I think you've had a couple of "mistypes" on this thread also. Now good luck to you fishing this year jonny, and watch out for those "sarcasm" fish. Sometimes it takes a good eye to identify one.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh. guess my sarcasm processor was off.


----------

